
Visualization of working from home effect on daytime Internet use - jgrahamc
https://twitter.com/jgrahamc/status/1241061107596492807
======
lordnacho
Makes perfect sense. The commuter belt is cheaper to live in, so normally
people would live there and work in the big red spot. I'm a little surprised
about the red blotch in Uxbridge, not sure what busines is prevalent there.
Perhaps Brunel Uni, but it's a fairly large area so gotta be more than just
that.

Oxford is interestingly on the map too, I guess it's the University and
related industry in the south and the living areas to the north.

~~~
dynamite-ready
There's a military airbase (RAF Northolt) and a huge commercial airport
(Heathrow), around there, as well as Brunel. So that could make up for some of
it. A precise answer would be interesting, for sure.

------
ken
HN bubble effect? I would have said "of unemployment".

